# Aktuelle Hardtails aus Stahl - was gibt es da noch?



## andi_tool (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Miteinander,

im Laufe des nächsten Jahres möchte/werde ich mir ein neues MTB kaufen.

Das Einzige, was sicher ist, ist, daß es ein Hardtail mit Federgabel wird und daß ich einen kleinen Rahmen brauche (Körpergrösse 167 cm mit kurzen Beinen).

Seit 1995 fahre ich einen Stumpjumper BJ 94 mit dem ich sehr gut zurecht komme. Aber es soll halt mal was neues her.

Bisher in der engeren Wahl ist Cube mit einem Reaction oder einem LTD. Beim Durchschauen der Threads stosse ich aber immer wieder über schöne Stahlbikes und mir stehlt sich dann jetzt doch die Frage, wer aktuell noch Stahlrahmen (bezahlbar - also komplett aufgebaut mit Federgabel für bis zu Euro 1500,00) baut bzw. anbietet.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Flickenkönig (1. Dezember 2009)

Surly macht noch Stahlrahmen. Ausserdem von Salsa den Ala Carte Rahmen. Was mir dann noch einfällt, wäre Sauderson in GB. Kuckst Du Auss Sollten alle auch für deine Beinlänge was im Angebot haben. Müsstest halt selbst Hand anlegen, aber ob's dann im Budget bleibt ... :s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunabar (1. Dezember 2009)

Z.z komplett für 1499,- Radon Steel;

oder Rocky Mountain Blizzard bei wiggle.com für 563,- dann zum selber aufbauen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Dezember 2009)

bei dem Preisrahmen wird es eng
Stahl ist mittlerweile zum Exoten im MTB Rahmenbau geworden und wenn fast nur noch im High End Bereich z.B. Nöll oder im Billig-Sektor zu finden

Neben einem Selbstaufbau mit einem (gebrauchten) Rahmen bleibt z.B. das hier
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Chris-Steel-7-0_id_8472_.htm

Was es auch noch gibt sind Dirt & Street bzw. Freeride Hardtail Rahmen aus Stahl (z.B. von NS Bikes)
die sind aber von den Geometrien oft nicht unbedingt tourentauglich
siehe hier dafür sind die Rahmen schön klein 

Gruß Björn


----------



## cone-A (1. Dezember 2009)

Der Billigheimer ist der Chaka Pelé für weniger als 150 . Billig ist auch der Pipedream Sirius oder der Sobre Multi sowie der Soma Groove.

Immer noch nicht teuer, aber für ein Limit von 1500  schwierig, ist der Ruchti Mars T. Der Kona Explosif wird wieder aufgelegt. Diesmal mit No-Name Tubing, weshalb er auch nicht zu teuer sein sollte. Cove Handjob wäre noch zu nennen. Sehr preiswert ist der Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer.

Alles in allem ist das Radon aber ein saugutes Angebot. Rahmen made in Germany, einigermaßen taugliche Ausstattung und den sauberen Aufbau von Radon bekommt man sonst eigentlich nirgends mehr.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Clemens (1. Dezember 2009)

noch eine Alternative:  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/L...Name=38362.jpg

Ist aber mit 2168 Gramm in der kleinsten Größe kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## a.nienie (1. Dezember 2009)

orange R8
http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/
gibt es in zwei varianten und den rahmen solo


----------



## Jaypeare (1. Dezember 2009)

On One - preiswert, hübsch, kultig, schwer
Cotic - Bei 500 Euro Rahmenpreis wirds mit dem Budget schwierig
Singular - da ist grad ein sehr schöner Hummingbird hier im Bikemarkt (nein, nicht von mir...)
Charge
Pipedream
Dialled Bikes
...

Gerade in UK gibt es noch viele kleine und kleinste Stahlrahmenschmieden, allerdings gehen die Rahmen oft stark in Richtung Hardcore/AM-Hardtail mit viel Federweg.


----------



## Sahnie (1. Dezember 2009)

Stahlrahmen gibt es genügend, bei Chain-Reaction-Cycles wird man wohl fündig, auch in dem genannten Preisrahmen.

So richtig passend für die Kategorie CC-Racing ist aber am ehesten die Keule von Radon. Die meisten Rahmen aus UK gehen leider nicht nur von der Einbauhöhe der Gabel sondern auch vom Gewicht in Richtung-Fun-Tour.

Bei einer 20 Zoll Rahmenhöhe wiegen diese Rahmen in der Regel 2 1/2 Kilo. 

Das Radon aus Columbus Life ist da doch eine andere Liga.


----------



## teatimetom (1. Dezember 2009)

ja leicht muss auch sein .... 9.8 kilo ohne pedale fürs radon ist doch ne ansage 

aber der preis ...

was hab ich die lezten jahre verpasst, warum hat alu so vorbei gezogen an den schönen stahl rahmen ? gruss


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo... breezer macht doch auch wieder stahlbikes...oder?
Hab da was an der eurobike gesehen.

gruess jenso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Miteinander,

danke mal für die Antworten. Da werde ich über die Weihnachtsfeiertage doch mal ausgiebig surfen.

Breezer war vor 15 Jahren mal mein Wunschbike- Hat aber finanziell nicht ganz gereicht.... AUf der Homepage von Breezer gibt es aber nicht wirklich MTB's zu sehen....

Wenn ich mir aber allgemein das offerierte Gewicht von Stahlbikes in der Preisklasse um Euro 1500,00 anschaue, komme ich doch wieder von Stahl ab. Ein Alubike wiegt in der Klasse ja fast schon 1 kg weniger...

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## mete (1. Dezember 2009)

Besser als das Radon wird es für den veranschlagten Preis nicht werden, Columbus Life ist schon ein ziemlich guter Rohrsatz.


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Dezember 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Besser als das Radon wird es für den veranschlagten Preis nicht werden, Columbus Life ist schon ein ziemlich guter Rohrsatz.



sehe ich auch so und wenn das radon wirklich immer noch bei agresti gebaut wird, ist es ein guter deal... und p.s
 ein aluteil ist sicher günstiger und leichter zu erwerben, doch einfach zuwenig sexy


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Dezember 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo... breezer macht doch auch wieder stahlbikes...oder?
> Hab da was an der eurobike gesehen.
> 
> gruess jenso



wir reden hier von der 1500euroklasse das breezer ist sicher mind.2200 euro schwer wenn nicht noch mehr....


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wir reden hier von der 1500euroklasse das breezer ist sicher mind.2200 euro schwer wenn nicht noch mehr....


 
Sicher ists nicht gerade 1500 eur...man ja nie ob er noch was locker machen kann. Ging mir auch immer so und mein bike ist dann auch immer teurer geworden. Schalalaaa....besoffen
Sorry für die angabe!!jenso
ICh habe noch eines. Rocky Mountain Hammer. Ein Rchtig schönes bike...leider nicht in deiner grösse.


----------



## cone-A (2. Dezember 2009)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Ein Alubike wiegt in der Klasse ja fast schon 1 kg weniger...



Wenn ich diesen Satz lese: Finger weg von Stahl, hol Dir für 1500  ein Aluhardtail. Wer sich um das Kilo schert, wird mit einem Stahlrahmen nicht glücklich werden.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (2. Dezember 2009)

sehr schoenen Stahl gibt es bei Agresti oder halt bei Stijn. Beim Stijn sollte das gewicht recht niedrig sein.


----------



## Catsoft (2. Dezember 2009)

Aber Stahlrahmen sind immer schwerer als gleich teure Alu-Hobel. Unter 2 Kg wird die Luft schon ganz schön dünn.

P.S.: Ich liebe mein DK SST und bin damit auch schon MAs gefahren! Aber wer nur aufs Gewicht schielt ist bei Stahl falsch!

Edit sagt: Das Radon halte ich für eher ungeeignet. Du dürftest nach deiner Beschreibung einen langen Oberkörper haben und das Radon hat ein eher kurzes OR....


----------



## mete (2. Dezember 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Edit sagt: Das Radon halte ich für eher ungeeignet. Du dürftest nach deiner Beschreibung einen langen Oberkörper haben und das Radon hat ein eher kurzes OR....



Also ich finde, das Radon ist eher lang. 59cm bei Größe 18" sind auf jeden Fall nicht überdurchschnittlich kurz, wenn man sieht, was sonst für Oberrohrlängen gängig sind. Ein Cannondale hat in derselben Größeordnung (M) ungefähr genauso viel und es ist schon schwer, deutlich längere Rahmen als diese zu finden. Die meisten Taiwangestelle haben im Schnitt 1cm weniger. Und der Radon-Rahmen wird mit Columbus Life auch einigermaßen deutlich unter 2kg wiegen.


----------



## Clemens (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn der Randonrahmen wirklich bei Agresti geschweisst wird (schaut von der Form der Kettenstreben danach aus), wird er so bei etwa 1800 Gramm liegen. Dieses Gewicht gibt Agresti jedenfalls fÃ¼r seine eigenen Gestelle an (aber wie fast immer wirds dann fÃ¼r den nackten unlackierten Frame gelten). Das Randon ist dann wirklich ein guter Deal, als 'echter' Agresti liegt der Frame so bei etwa 1200-1300â¬.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Dezember 2009)

das Gewicht des 8.0 Radons kommt hauptsÃ¤chlich von den Komponenten (SLX, LaufrÃ¤der, etc.)
die  9,8 kg des 9.0 sind schon top
da ist in der Preisklasse auch Alu nicht mehr sooo viel leichter
dafÃ¼r dÃ¼rfte der Stahlrahmen mehr Komfort bieten

aber in der 1500â¬ Komplettrad Preisklasse (nur) aufs Gewicht schielen ist IMHO Humbug


----------



## Catsoft (2. Dezember 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Also ich finde, das Radon ist eher lang. 59cm bei Größe 18" sind auf jeden Fall nicht überdurchschnittlich kurz, wenn man sieht, was sonst für Oberrohrlängen gängig sind. Ein Cannondale hat in derselben Größeordnung (M) ungefähr genauso viel und es ist schon schwer, deutlich längere Rahmen als diese zu finden. Die meisten Taiwangestelle haben im Schnitt 1cm weniger. Und der Radon-Rahmen wird mit Columbus Life auch einigermaßen deutlich unter 2kg wiegen.



Da hst du recht! Hab ich falsch in Erinnerung gehabt 

Und der Preis ist unschlagbar! Kaufen, marsch, marsch!


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Dezember 2009)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das Gewicht des 8.0 Radons kommt hauptsÃ¤chlich von den Komponenten (SLX, LaufrÃ¤der, etc.)
> die  9,8 kg des 9.0 sind schon top
> da ist in der Preisklasse auch Alu nicht mehr sooo viel leichter
> dafÃ¼r dÃ¼rfte der Stahlrahmen mehr Komfort bieten
> ...



Die 9,8 kg sind doch geschummelt. Das wiegt es vielleicht in 18 " ohne Pedale...
Trotzdem: Die Stahl-Hardtails von Radon finde ich auch top, sowohl von der Optik als auch Preis/Leistung.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Dezember 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Die 9,8 kg sind doch geschummelt.



mag sein 
aber da die Hersteller alle schummeln, stimmen zumindest die Relationen


----------



## hank_dd (17. Dezember 2009)

andi_tool schrieb:


> ... Seit 1995 fahre ich einen Stumpjumper BJ 94 mit dem ich sehr gut zurecht komme. ....



Na dann behalt doch dein Stumpjumper und bau den mit modernen Teilen auf, mit dem Budget dürfte ja ne Menge machbar sein.

Grüße
Micha


----------



## andi_tool (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Micha,

mit diesem Gedanken habe ich durchaus schon gespielt. 

Da gibt es aber auch "Hürden", wenn ich den Stumpjumper aufrüsten möchte:

* Der Rahmen hat noch einen kleinen Steuersatz (1" oder 1 1/4"). Dafür eine Federgabel zu bekommen ist schon recht schwer
* Der Rahmen ist von der Geometrie her nicht auf eine Federgabel ausgelegt. Aktuell fahre ich eine einfache Elastomergabel und das Bike ist einfach nicht mehr so wendig, wie es nur mit Starrgabel war
* Der Rahmen müsste entlackt und neu lackiert werden und ich müsste mir neue Aufkleber beschaffen. 

Damit würde das mit Sicherheit weit über das sinnvolle Maß hinausschiessen. Und ich muß mir bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt eben auch sagen, daß ein neues Bike vermutlich komfortabler zu fahren ist. Man wird halt leider nicht jünger...

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hank_dd (20. Dezember 2009)

Daß das Stumpi schon so alt ist, das es noch 1" Steuersatz hat konnte ich nicht ahnen, sorry. Aber dann wirst du wohl doch weiter suchen müssen.
Schau doch ab und zu mal bei den Classic-Bikes im Basar, da gehen öfter mal schöne Stahlrahmen über'n Tisch.


----------



## exto (20. Dezember 2009)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> mit diesem Gedanken habe ich durchaus schon gespielt.
> 
> ...



Ganz genau die Problematik hat bei mir zu nem OnOne Inbred geführt...

EDIT: Hab grad mal auf der Radon Seite geguckt. Wenn ich ein Komplettbike kaufen wollte wäre meine Suche hiermit definitiv beendet!!!


----------



## chriiss (20. Dezember 2009)

Je nachdem was Du aufbauen willst, wäre das eventuell noch was: http://www.sobre-bikes.com/multi.html


----------



## atx900 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hatten wir den schon?

http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...y1=2&lay2=1&lay3=2&lay4=0&prodid=201010425-27


----------



## Tippi29 (21. Dezember 2009)

Den gibt es auch noch bei Chaka,Cyclomanix ..... !

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## T-Dog (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich mach den thread ja ungern wieder auf, aber auch ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Stahlrahmen. Ich habe auf der homepage von acor einen gesehen, der ganz nett ausschaut. Gibt es in Deutschland einen Händler? Werden die Rahmen von Acor überhaupt unter dem Label verkauft? Was kostet er?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Januar 2010)

@T-Dog: hast du den Thread gelesen ? Da sind doch nun wirklich einige aktuelle Hersteller genannt worden 
und ohne einen Link zu Acor (?) und mehr Infos zu dem gesehenen Rahmen wird dir auch keiner weiterhelfen können, zumindest mir sagt der Namen mal nichts


----------



## a.nienie (12. Januar 2010)

http://www.acorsports.com/

hab da aber nur Ti-frames gefunden.
vertrieb für Uk scheint's zu geben

www.greyville.com

aber die haben nichts auf der seite.


----------



## KoNFloZius (12. Januar 2010)

http://www.acorsports.com/products_detail.php?&i_category=56&i_id=593

...viele Infos zu dem Rahmen sind grad nicht auf der Seite...

oder ich find sie halt einfach nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Dog (22. Januar 2010)

@Bjoern_U: die Rahmen gefallen mir aber nicht

Der Rahmen von Acor sind ganz geschmeidig aus und das angegebene Gewicht ist für Stahl ganz gut. Ich hab den Rahmen leider auch noch nicht unter einem anderen Label entdeckt.

Wer was sieht, bitte Info an mich. Danke


----------



## Catsoft (27. November 2011)

Moin!

Ich hol das Thema mal vor  Ich suche einen Stahlrahmen für mein Trainingsrad. Leider scheinen bei Orange (P8) und Salsa (Ala Carle) die Rahmen nicht mehr hergestellt zu werden. Das Rock Lobster ist mir zu kurz. Rock Lobster Tig Team 853 Frame Ich suche einen Stahlrahmen mit langen (590-595 mm) Oberrohr bei 17-18,5". 
Preislimit ist 500,--, damit fällt das Comic Soul leider raus. 

Sonstige Ideen, wo es im Moment in dieser Range was gibt?

Robert


----------



## Tippi29 (27. November 2011)

Abend,

hast du dir von On-One schon das Inbred angesehen?Könnte was für dich sein.

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## Catsoft (27. November 2011)

Tippi29 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> hast du dir von On-One schon das Inbred angesehen?Könnte was für dich sein.
> 
> ...



Ja, kann ich öfter bei Manni1599 sehen. Die Verarbeitung und das Gewicht ist aber eher "naja"

Comic wär´ schon schön. Pace 104 mit CRC Rabatt schon nahe an den 500,--


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. November 2011)

Pipedream Sirius?
18" - 592er Oberrohr, kostet 395GBP + Shipping.

Sanderson Breath (591) oder Life (597) bei 18" fallen mit gut 300-500 EUR auch in den Rahmen, wären aktuell bei CRC mit 10% Gutschein auch noch etwas günstiger.

Das Pace wäre deinen Maßstäben nach leicht zu kurz, kostet auch nur in X-Large und purple knapp 600 EUR, die restlichen Varianten alle um die 670 EUR (ohne Gutschein). Alternartiv würde ich (wenn die paar mm nicht so wichtig sind) mal das Cove Handjob anschauen.


----------



## Jaypeare (27. November 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Cotic


 

Klar ist das Soul nicht billig, aber m.M.n. jeden Cent wert. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und treibst ein gebrauchtes auf, in UK sind die Dinger viel weiter verbreitet als hierzulande.

Ein echter Schnapper ist das RCZ Race 853. Früher hatten die auch mal Fotos davon, sah ganz ok aus. Klassisch ohne Schnörkel. Aber halt auch bissel kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (28. November 2011)

hab ein foto von einem RCZ im aufgebauten zustand gefunden
http://www.google.at/imgres?imgurl=...e+853&hl=de&safe=active&gbv=2&tbm=isch&itbs=1
aber ist der rahmen in 853 mit 2,2 kg nicht ein wenig schwer geraten - gut 853 ist jetzt nicht wirklich leichtbau, aber etwas weniger darfs ruhig sein, od. sind nur die hauptrohre aus 853 und der hinterbau aus "was weiß ich" stahlsorte ? aber der preis ist gut.


----------



## Don Trailo (28. November 2011)

ich würde mal behaupten das die meisten sereinhersteller nur die vorderen rohre deklarieren- in der tat ist der hinterbau dann cromo bla bla bla
853er bringt man unter 1700gramm- der beweis war mein hampsten rr rahmen....


aber ich finde pers. das die hier vorgestellten"briten" ihren preis wert sind 

wenns so sein soll ist es auch das 4 fache teurer


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. November 2011)

sehe ich auch so
das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei den Briten ist ok
auch was das Gewicht angeht, da wird es mit Stahl schwer & teuer wenn der Rahmen deutlich unter 2kg wiegen soll. 
Dafür gibt es dann immer noch solche kleine Schmieden wie Nöll oder Wiesmann. Aber die kosten richtig Geld und sofort verfügbar sind die u.U. auch nicht


----------



## Jaypeare (28. November 2011)

magas schrieb:


> aber ist der rahmen in 853 mit 2,2 kg nicht ein wenig schwer geraten



Jein. Es gibt (mindestens) zwei verschiedene 853 Rohrsätze von Reynolds. Den "normalen", den z.B. Cotic, Pipedream und sicher auch RCZ verbauen. In Kombi mit einem Hinterbau aus "Standard" CroMo wiegt so ein Rahmen dann um 2 Kilo (mein Soul ist nur ein paar Gramm leichter als der RCZ).

Dann gibt es noch den "Pro-Team" Rohrsatz (z.B. Pace, soweit ich weiß auch Orange), der etwas leichter ist. An einen Rahmen aus Spirit oder Life kommt der gewichtsmäßig aber auch lange nicht ran. Das ist aber auch in Ordnung. Der Rohrsatz soll nicht superleicht, sondern in erster Linie stabil und haltbar sein.

@Catsoft: Der deutsche Cotic-Importeur ist unter dem Namen Baelko hier im Forum aktiv und ein sehr umgänglicher Mensch. Frag ihn doch mal, ob er nicht einen Vorführrahmen rumstehen hat, den er etwas billiger abgeben würde.


----------



## cone-A (28. November 2011)

Gerade noch gefunden: Genesis Latitude.

853-Dreieck und 400 Pfund.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## magas (28. November 2011)

genesis kannte ich noch nicht. nette hp und gut gemachte räder - der disc-stahlcrosser gefällt mir besonders


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. November 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hol das Thema mal vor  Ich suche einen Stahlrahmen für mein Trainingsrad. Leider scheinen bei Orange (P8) und Salsa (Ala Carle) die Rahmen nicht mehr hergestellt zu werden. Das Rock Lobster ist mir zu kurz. Rock Lobster Tig Team 853 Frame Ich suche einen Stahlrahmen mit langen (590-595 mm) Oberrohr bei 17-18,5".
> Preislimit ist 500,--, damit fällt das Comic Soul leider raus.
> ...



Paß auf mit Rock Lobster, da gibt es verschiedene Tabellen. In einer sind die Oberrohre viel zu kurz angegeben. Schau nochmal, ob Dir das wirklich zu kurz ist, bevor Du es endgültig ausschließt.

Und 2,2 kg finde ich für einen bezahlbaren Stahlrahmen in nicht winziger Rahmengröße eigentlich normal. Wer leichter möchte, legt auch deutlich mehr Geld hin oder hat einen gebrauchten Superschnapper gemacht.


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Paß auf mit Rock Lobster, da gibt es verschiedene Tabellen. In einer sind die Oberrohre viel zu kurz angegeben. Schau nochmal, ob Dir das wirklich zu kurz ist, bevor Du es endgültig ausschließt.
> ...


welche liste ist den realistisch? hier im forum hatte ich diese (anhang) gesehen.


----------



## Catsoft (28. November 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Klar ist das Soul nicht billig, aber m.M.n. jeden Cent wert. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und treibst ein gebrauchtes auf, in UK sind die Dinger viel weiter verbreitet als hierzulande.
> 
> Ein echter Schnapper ist das RCZ Race 853. Früher hatten die auch mal Fotos davon, sah ganz ok aus. Klassisch ohne Schnörkel. Aber halt auch bissel kürzer.



Ich hab mal mal den RCZ geordert. Bei 106,-- Euros bin ich mal gespannt. Wenn er mir nicht passt sind die Geodaten für mein Frau richtig.
Werde berichten!

Robert


----------



## magas (28. November 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich hab mal mal den RCZ geordert. Bei 106,-- Euros bin ich mal gespannt. Wenn er mir nicht passt sind die Geodaten für mein Frau richtig.
> Werde berichten!
> 
> Robert



bin schon gespannt wie du ihn findest; bei dem preis kann ja (fast) nix verhaut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (28. November 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich hab mal mal den RCZ geordert. Bei 106,-- Euros bin ich mal gespannt. Wenn er mir nicht passt sind die Geodaten für mein Frau richtig.
> Werde berichten!
> 
> Robert



Oh ja, da bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## Catsoft (28. November 2011)

Das CoTic ist mit Sicherheit sein Geld wert. Aber für ein Schlechtwetterrad ist das RCZ eventuell die besser Wahl.... Hab ja noch 2 Stahl DK´s 

Robert


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. November 2011)

welches *COMIC* ? Superman, Batman oder doch Mickey Maus ?


----------



## andi_tool (28. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> welches *COMIC* ? Superman, Batman oder doch Mickey Maus ?



Peanuts!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. November 2011)

jeah, Charlie Brown & Snoopy rules !!


----------



## Jaypeare (29. November 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das CoTic ist mit Sicherheit sein Geld wert. Aber für ein Schlechtwetterrad ist das RCZ eventuell die besser Wahl.... Hab ja noch 2 Stahl DK´s



Als Schlechtwetter- und Winterrad ganz sicher. Tut dann nicht so weh, falls sich doch irgendwann Salzfraß einstellt. Ich hatte mir damals gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Cotic wegen eines schlecht eingestellten Umwerfers einen fetten Kettenklemmer geholt und die Kettenstrebe bis aufs Metall abgeschabt.  Bei nem 100 Euro Rahmen wär mir das egal. Bei 600 eher nicht ...

Deine DKs sind ja eh traumhaft.


----------



## Catsoft (29. November 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Deine DKs sind ja eh traumhaft.



das Problem ist: Sie fahren sich auch so. Da liegt die Latte auch für ein Schlechtwetterrad hoch.


----------



## Catsoft (1. Dezember 2011)

Moin allerseits!

Der Rahmen ist da. Macht einen guten Eindruck. Meine Fischwaage (50 Gr. Schritte) bleibt bei 2,30 Kg stehen. Aber seht selbst....





















Robert


----------



## a.nienie (1. Dezember 2011)

ausfaller ist ziemlich ugly, aber für den preis und so im ganzen doch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. Dezember 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ausfaller ist ziemlich ugly, aber für den preis und so im ganzen doch sehr gut.



Mein Fazit von der Blickprüfung: Billiger und besser als OnOne. Der Ausfallet könnte schöner sein und Monostay wäre auch nicht schlecht. Sollte ich doch lieber ein....

Robert


----------



## magas (1. Dezember 2011)

das ging aber pronto mit der lieferung. sieht doch gut aus.  

schweißnähte halbwegs gleichmäßig, gut gepulvert, decals nice, was willst mehr um das geld ? 

es gibt schönere und filigranere ausfaller am markt aber die haben meist eine abstützung zur streben und das gefällt mir dann nicht so sehr. 

glaub ich werd mir so ein teil holen


----------



## Jaypeare (1. Dezember 2011)

Sieht erstaunlich gut aus. 

Gut, das Gewicht fällt einen Tick zu hoch aus und die Ausfaller könnten wirklich etwas filigraner sein (dann wär der Rahmen gleich auch ein paar Gramm leichter ). Aber für das Geld ist das trotzdem top. Was mir besonders gefällt: Klassische Linien ohne Schnörkel. Jetzt noch das Gusset am Unterrohr weglassen, und man könnte den Rahmen fast schön nennen. 

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Catsoft (1. Dezember 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sieht erstaunlich gut aus.
> 
> Gut, das Gewicht fÃ¤llt einen Tick zu hoch aus und die Ausfaller kÃ¶nnten wirklich etwas filigraner sein (dann wÃ¤r der Rahmen gleich auch ein paar Gramm leichter ). Aber fÃ¼r das Geld ist das trotzdem top. Was mir besonders gefÃ¤llt: Klassische Linien ohne SchnÃ¶rkel. Jetzt noch das Gusset am Unterrohr weglassen, und man kÃ¶nnte den Rahmen fast schÃ¶n nennen.
> 
> Viel SpaÃ damit.



Sehe ich auch so. FÃ¼r â¬ 106 inkl. Versand ein Knaller.

Robert

Edit: Auf dem Karton vom Rahmen stand Ã¼brigens "Made in Taiwan". Also sogar noch in sehr guter Standort.


----------



## Jaypeare (1. Dezember 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> und Monostay wäre auch nicht schlecht



Ja.





(das war jetzt fies, ich weiß...)

"Lebenslanges Sportverbot" klingt gar nicht gut. Ich hoffe, der Arzt irrt sich. Gute Besserung, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Catsoft (1. Dezember 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> 
> (das war jetzt fies, ich weiß...)



Nööö, da geh ich kurz in Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (1. Dezember 2011)

Auch wieder wahr.  Dieser "segmentierte" Wishbone bei Dekerf ist schon sehr lecker.


----------



## Jaypeare (1. Dezember 2011)

Mist, verklickt...


----------



## Catsoft (1. Dezember 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Mist, verklickt...



Aber wenn dieses schei** Pfund nicht wÃ¤re, wÃ¼rde ich ein Cotic aus GB holen. Aber auch noch â¬ 20 fÃ¼r PayPal ist einfach Ã¤tzend.


----------



## Clemens (2. Dezember 2011)

FÃ¼r 374â¬ gibts da noch das Decade Virsa. Vorteil: man kann 1/8, 1/5 und tapered GabelschÃ¤fte fahren.

Klick: http://kinesisdecade.co.uk/product.php?id=2

gibts hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Baelko (2. Dezember 2011)

Aktuelle Bilder vom Cotic Soul Rahmen habe ich mal hier eingestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8982403#post8982403

Der Rahmen kommt in ein Tauchbad. Die schwarze Beschichtung (im Tretlager zu sehen) ist die erste Schicht für die Grundierung/Lackierung und schützt auch ein wenig vor Korrosion. Die Rahmen wiegen zwischen 1950g (S) bis 2070g (L)...echtes Gewicht... aus der Box.


----------



## monik1965 (4. Dezember 2011)

cone-A schrieb:


> Gerade noch gefunden: Genesis Latitude.
> 
> 853-Dreieck und 400 Pfund.
> 
> Gruß cone-A



schöne Rahmen, gibt es die auch für 29er. Habe nichts gefunden?


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Dezember 2011)

monik1965 schrieb:


> schöne Rahmen, gibt es die auch für 29er. Habe nichts gefunden?


 
noch nicht....


----------



## chrikoh (4. Dezember 2011)

monik1965 schrieb:


> schöne Rahmen, gibt es die auch für 29er. Habe nichts gefunden?



Harry, brauchst auch schon ein stählernes?
würde mir auch gefallen ,muß aber vorher mein Flash verkaufen


----------



## monik1965 (4. Dezember 2011)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Harry, brauchst auch schon ein stählernes?
> würde mir auch gefallen ,muß aber vorher mein Flash verkaufen


weist ja, Stahl-Bike haben was. Weis es ja von Salsa "aLaCart".
Habe mit http://www.norwid.de/gorm.php
Kontakt aufgenommen. Wird eventuell was.
Servus Chris


----------



## monik1965 (1. Juli 2012)

einfach nur Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (2. Juli 2012)

wer ein GERMANS will sollte sich beeilen...LEIDER!


----------



## Kkangpae (7. Juli 2012)

ja, und wer einen Germans Rahmen (Mountain Team Extreme) in 15" abzugeben hat oder weiß wer einen los werden will bitte bei mir melden.


----------

